# GTi-R SR20DET Swap into 200SX SE-R



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

Has anybody done this swap?

Would love to do it, four screaming boosted TB's and all. Just wondering what I would be getting myself into.

Thanks for any info to be had.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I could be wrong but the GTiR is all wheel drive (unless they had a 2 wheel version.) I think someone has put the engine into the car and used a transmission off another SR20DET but kept the quad TB... saw it somewhere....


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

*True, True*

I have heard that. I believe both the GTi-R and the Bluebird are both AWD cars. I think that I would retain the tranny from the existing car and probably add the Nismo LSD to help handle the extra power.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

It has been done before and you will reuse the tranny from your car for the GTiR motor. As far as the swap---it is pretty much like the blubird except a little more wiring or something like got to extend some wires and stuff. Dunno details but I heard it is pretty strait forward. But from what I read in sport compact is that it would be cheaper buying a bluebird engine and building it up than to buy a GTiR motor and it would make more power than the GtiR motor. You would spend almost half the cost for a bluebird than a Gtir motor from what I understand.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

*Cost of GTi-R*

Well, from what I have found so far, the price of the GTi-R motor is only slightly more expensive ($300-500) than the Bluebird motors of the same vintage. Plus, IMHO, that's 30hp more with the same factory reliability.

The only real drawback to the GTi-R other than price that I know of is NOISE. I've heard they are very noisy - but sometimes noise to go with speed is a good thing, especially when Soccer Mom in the Suburban is about to flatten your toy.


----------

